# BSOD issues - ntoskrnl.exe and fltmgr.sys ?



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi TechSupport people,

This my first post in this forum and I hope I'm doing things right. :smile:

I'm getting BSOD usually occurring when I'm watching a gaming stream (twitch.tv) for some reason. Crashes have also been occuring when I'm playing a game (league of legends) however no BSOD shows for these crashes, all that appears during these crashes are weird pixels that obscure the screen and sound looping whatever I heard 0.02sec ago in the game and the only way I can get control over the computer is to do a hard reset. I'm getting these crashes and BSOD pretty much everyday or every other day from these activities. They use to be infrequent however has become a very common occurrence. I have not had any issues when I'm simply browsing the web or doing offline activities.

Here are the basic details of my comp:

OS: Winow 7 Professional SP1 - x64-bit
Age: 1year 6 months
Age of OS installation: Had issues with OS on start up 6months ago and had to reinstall the OS (We have not removed the old OS files so we basically have two OS options one that freezes and one that works on the computer - it shows on start up which OS to choose)
CPU: AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Processor (4CPUs) 3.2ghz
Video card: ATI Radeon HD 5700 series
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Power Supply: Antect NEO ECO 520W
System manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology
Model no.  (Where do I get this info from?)

After examining my minidump file using BlueScreenview, I have identified two filenames that seem to correlate with these BSOD - ntoskrnl.exe and fltmgr.sys. (I have included the minidump with the attachment)

Tests and scans I have ran so far: Seatools for Windows (Long generic passed), Windows Memory Diagnostics Test (Basic test-Passed), CCleaner (Window registries - scanned and deleted however there seems to be two registries that reappear when I restart comp), Spybot search and destroy and Windows Startup repair (even got a BSOD doing this once).

Regards,

JtoC


----------



## njb (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you overclocking your CPU or Graphics Card at all? If you are i'd leave off and try.

I would also try updating your Graphics Card drivers to the most recent available?

When did this start becoming a problem?


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Never overclocked my CPU or Graphics card. I've updated my graphics card to the latest drivers just last week (Device manager was not detecting any software updates for it however when I used AMD driver check it picked up that it needed an update). The issue first occurred about a month or two ago however the frequency was really low (maybe once a month. The initial symptom (not sure if its related though) was the screen freezing for like 2 sec (including mouse) and then unfreezing and a beep from my headphones when it unfroze. Recently its gotta really worse - BSOD and crashs - but I dont get the 2 sec screen freezes now.


----------



## njb (Jan 27, 2011)

IMHO i would download a GPU temperature monitor and run your "twitch.tv". Then monitor the temperature until BSOD. 

I would also check your memory usage and CPU usage while running, are they high?

Did you buy this computer from a company pre-built new, or have you installed this graphics card as an upgrade?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*
The one crash points to a memory fault or incompatibility; a common problem with AMD Phenom II processors and users choosing incompatible or overclocked RAM. Provide the following information about your hardware so we can check compatibility:
Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.

Run some memory related diagnostics:


> *NOTE:*
> *If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*



Run display device memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.Display device memory tests​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM with Memtest86+​

Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware. Prime95 Hardware Stress Testing Steps​


*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers. 

*nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 18:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues with 2010 version)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*

*nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 18:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues with 2010 version)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*

*AODDriver2.sys Thu Apr 5 03:23:37 2012 (4F7D6499)*
AMD Overdrive; also in EasyTune6 for Gigabyte motherboard [br] Known BSOD issues in Win7
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if no driver updates are available for the device. If it does not make sense to remove the device, i.e. the device is a motherboard, please ask us for further assistance.Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sun Mar 17 19:44:43.008 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
PCASp50.sys                 Wed Oct 28 08:58:50 2009 (4AE85C2A)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
[COLOR=RED][B]nusb3hub.sys                Thu Nov 18 18:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]nusb3xhc.sys                Thu Nov 18 18:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)[/B][/COLOR]
Rt64win7.sys                Tue Sep 27 08:50:33 2011 (4E81E2B9)
[COLOR=RED][B]AODDriver2.sys              Thu Apr  5 03:23:37 2012 (4F7D6499)[/B][/COLOR]
AtihdW76.sys                Tue Nov  6 14:41:51 2012 (5099841F)
atikmpag.sys                Wed Dec 19 12:32:55 2012 (50D21667)
atikmdag.sys                Wed Dec 19 13:38:55 2012 (50D225DF)
netr28ux.sys                Tue Feb  5 03:18:03 2013 (5110DC5B)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PCASp50.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt64win7.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW76.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*netr28ux.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sun Mar 17 19:44:43.008 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\2013_03_18\JtoC\For BSOD tech guys\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031813-18096-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:08:52.272[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]fltmgr.sys ( fltmgr!TreeUnlinkMulti+51 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880010651d1, 0, ffffffffffffffff}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff880010651d1, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: ffffffffffffffff, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005_R
PROCESS_NAME:  DivXUpdate.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1E_c0000005_R_fltmgr!TreeUnlinkMulti+51[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FC
  BIOS Release Date             05/28/2010
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Writh,

I've screenshotted and attached the CPUZ files with this msg. However I'm having troubles locating the exact drivers you mentioned and thus I'm not 100% how I'll go about removing them.

Furthermore I've had three recent BSOD:
1.
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Cause: 0x3B
2.
PFN LIST CORRUPT
0x07
3. BAD POOL HEADER

I was able to get the minidump for the first error however I was unable to get a minidump for the second and third error as the dumping froze at 80% for both and I had to do a hard reset. (Would you like to have a look at the minidump file?) (PS: I also received 1 BSOD when in SAFE mode with Networking)

Furthermore, BSOD seems to now occur when I'm browsing but mostly frequently occurs a few minutes after loading into windows. (Opening up Chrome is the first thing I usually do after loading into windows)


----------



## njb (Jan 27, 2011)

NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-890GPA-UD3H (rev. 2.1)

Select your operating system in the drop down box and the download is under "NEC USB 3.0 Driver"

The following is the page that contains your ATI Radeon drivers.

Downloads

There is an "auto-detect" download at the top, your drivers are listed underneath (HD5000), make sure you select the correct operating system. 

AMD overdrive is also in the download list.
http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-32.aspx


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks njb,

Updated the USB drivers but already had the latest graphics card drivers. Currently running Prime95 tests. In reply to your previous post, I installed all the components of my computer myself and built the computer from a template on whirlpool with some componentry changes to improve the system.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you've had recent blue screens, please provide the latest reports for analysis. They may shed more light on the problem. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​


-----


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Here you are. 

In regards to Prime95 testing, I ran Small FFTs for 5 hours and Blend for 6 hours. No warnings were shown. I haven't had a chance to properly do the In-place large FFTs (First time I did the test my comp showed a BSOD however I'm not 100% whether it was due to the test or my browser as I had it on as well).


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*
Recent crashes were likely display related. You may want to install your AMD drivers without the Catalyst Control Center/Vision Engine Control Center software. Download the version of AMD drivers that you want to install, and then do the following steps. 
Start the installation program to install your drivers and AMD software. When you get to the option to Express/Custom install, cancel the installation. Your drivers should now exist in C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc where the x's replace your version number of the driver software.

Uninstall all AMD software related to your graphics card by uninstalling AMD Catalyst Install Manager in Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Uninstall a program

If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK


Restart your computer.

Re-install your drivers from the C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc folder. See You cannot install a device driver by using its installation program in Windows Vista and scroll down for steps to manually install the driver.


> *To locate the .inf file and manually install the driver*





*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers. 

*nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 18:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues with 2010 version)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*

*nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 18:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues with 2010 version)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*

*AODDriver2.sys Thu Apr 5 03:23:37 2012 (4F7D6499)*
AMD Overdrive; also in EasyTune6 for Gigabyte motherboard [br] Known BSOD issues in Win7
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if no driver updates are available for the device. If it does not make sense to remove the device, i.e. the device is a motherboard, please ask us for further assistance.Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Mar 20 20:56:28.079 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
PCASp50.sys                 Wed Oct 28 08:58:50 2009 (4AE85C2A)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
[COLOR=RED][B]nusb3hub.sys                Thu Nov 18 18:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]nusb3xhc.sys                Thu Nov 18 18:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)[/B][/COLOR]
Rt64win7.sys                Tue Sep 27 08:50:33 2011 (4E81E2B9)
[COLOR=RED][B]AODDriver2.sys              Thu Apr  5 03:23:37 2012 (4F7D6499)[/B][/COLOR]
AtihdW76.sys                Tue Nov  6 14:41:51 2012 (5099841F)
atikmpag.sys                Wed Dec 19 12:32:55 2012 (50D21667)
atikmdag.sys                Wed Dec 19 13:38:55 2012 (50D225DF)
netr28ux.sys                Tue Feb  5 03:18:03 2013 (5110DC5B)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PCASp50.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt64win7.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW76.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*netr28ux.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Wed Mar 20 21:09:08.098 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\2013_03_22\JtoC\BSOD1\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032113-18844-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:11:48.752[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+32c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff80002c902ec, fffff8800958afd0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002c902ec, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800958afd0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+32c[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Mar 20 20:56:28.079 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\2013_03_22\JtoC\BSOD1\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032113-21559-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:02:51.734[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+20 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff80002fa96d0, fffff88009796080, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002fa96d0, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009796080, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+20[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FC
  BIOS Release Date             05/28/2010
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Writh,

I did what u said however Im not 100% sure if I uninstalled the catalyst control centre properly. I went to custom install and specifically uninstalled Vision control centre only. The reason being was because it when I clicked uninstall catalyst it returned to say that it would uninstall all associated catalyst programs ie audio, chipset etc.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

See how the computer behaves for a few days. What you did should be fine, but it may need to be done as suggested in my previous post if you continue to have problems. 



-----


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry Writh, still no luck. Still getting BSODs, screen freezes and sometimes even computer won't load (computer on but nothing showing on the screen) after a BSOD or screen freeze.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have an option to change your BIOS settings and run the Memory in Unganged mode? If not, I suspect your RAM modules are meant for Intel processors. I see no mention of them working with AMD boards, but I do see them configured for an Intel board. Intel® Desktop Board DG41AN — System memory​

-----


----------



## JtoC (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure if I can change the BIOS settings and the Memory in unganged mode. How do you check?. However, If they were the issue wouldnt these issues have occurred earlier? These symptoms only started appearing about 3 or so months ago and they've steadily gotten worst.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

If you had no problems when the system was first built, I would suspect a hardware component starting to fail. The prime suspects are RAM, PSU, hard disk, or display card (in that order from most likely to less likely) given the symptoms. Your Prime95 crashes would indicate the likely problem being with RAM or your Phenom II processor, but processors rarely fail, so your RAM would be the prime suspect. What were the results of running Memtest86+?

Your PSU is also suspect since it only has a three year warranty. Quality PSUs typically have a five year warranty. 

Finally, heat is also a concern with Prime95 testing. 


Please provide your temperatures during idle (when not running any programs and just sitting on the desktop).

Please provide your temperatures during stress (running a game, using hardware diagnostic software, rendering a video, running a full virus scan, etc.).

Use HWMonitor to provide the voltages and temperatures seen during idle and under stress. Please capture an image of HWMonitor using the snipping tool rather than saving a text file, and make sure to expand all sections and maximize the window to show all temperature and voltage readings. HWMonitor - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

Snipping Tool - Microsoft Windows​

The following programs can also be used to monitor temperatures in case you suspect HWMonitor is giving inaccurate readings.​
Real Temp is a good CPU temperature monitor.
Speccy - System Information - Free Download will monitor all hardware temperatures.
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools can be inaccurate for CPU temperatures, but is a good program for GPU temperature monitoring.



-----


----------

